# my new tank



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

ok...so you may of read this thread:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/41254-i-treated-myself.html

after tipping a load of gravel in yesterday and making it impossible to see past a cm because of the cloudy stuff....this is it today with fish:
carinal tetras x 4
****** loach x 4 (look like snakes)kinda
big spotted pleco x 1
krivensis ciclid x 1
red tail black shark x 1
2 tropical frogs...their really sweet

guarami(SP) x2
neon tetras x 2
some other kinda tetra x 4
and plants


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

nice set up hun lookin gooooooooooood!
can u put frogies with sharks we were told not too cos we had sharks i really wanted froggies!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

we asked and they said it was ok,they dont seem to be bothering with each other.Go for it...get some their really cool!!!!

im really upset...yesterday saw a lobster i wanted...came upto glass at me...we bonded 

went back today,got it in bag ready and then they told me it would eat frogs and other fish...so had to put him back...trying to get another setup just for him now cuz i really want him,he`s soooo sweet!!

next on list is a fresh water stingray...their about £200 tho eeek


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Just go slow and don't overload the tank too quickly, you need to let the water settle and the bacteria build up... I personally wouldn't push fish in to a tank until 2 weeks after initially adding the water.. don't know about other people though 

That's not a xenopus frog is it?

Otherwise looks great but i think the tip with getting a great tank setup is patience and go slow


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

awww you got sortof water snakes... lobsters eat nearly everything they can lil sh*ts they are! Stingray would be cool but if it got eaten it would be a rather expensive meal


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Just go slow and don't overload the tank too quickly, you need to let the water settle and the bacteria build up... I personally wouldn't push fish in to a tank until 2 weeks after initially adding the water.. don't know about other people though
> 
> That's not a xenopus frog is it?
> 
> Otherwise looks great but i think the tip with getting a great tank setup is patience and go slow


totally agree you need to let your filter mature, only feed a tiny bit every couple of days for 2-3 weeks, and moniter your water for amonia and nitrite, looks good though and stingrays need a very large tank


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> That's not a xenopus frog is it?
> 
> Otherwise looks great but i think the tip with getting a great tank setup is patience and go slow


yeah true..i do...im just a woman and impatient..i`ll slow down now...i`ll have to anyway im skint!!!!!! not even been food shopping yet ooops



> That's not a xenopus frog is it?


erm..dunno...just said tropical frog on label


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Arrrrr you havent cycled it arrrrr! Tetras tend to need a more mature tank and when that shark's fully grown it will harrass everything
Dont put any more in for a good cpl of months


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Arrrrr you havent cycled it arrrrr! Tetras tend to need a more mature tank and when that shark's fully grown it will harrass everything
> Dont put any more in for a good cpl of months


guy at shop said we`d be fine and tetras one of the hardiest of fish


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Cardinals are more than neons, but I had to look after a shark for a while and it killed them. They set up a territory and attack anything that goes near it. Hopefully it will be okay, but the one I had was 6 inches and a real b*stard.


----------



## pinko (Jul 5, 2007)

looks nice 
my pleco looks like yours (his name is optimus!)

have you named them yet?they may die if you dont name them!thats my theory anyway


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

tetras can be very sensitive to poor water quality, and if you just chuck a load of fish in your asking to lose them. first 48 hours should be fish free and then a few small hardy fish like danios or platies should be the first fish for a couple of weeks


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

mike515 said:


> tetras can be very sensitive to poor water quality, and if you just chuck a load of fish in your asking to lose them. first 48 hours should be fish free and then a few small hardy fish like danios or platies should be the first fish for a couple of weeks


xactly


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Oooh Laura looks like you been told girl lol. Bet that lobster is cute, don't let him get in the bath with you though or a jealous lover may see red and shove him in a pot like the ad tee hee. I love that ad!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> xactly


well ive been told its ok by 2 fish suppliers/shops....they are all fine so im not worried lol



Gia said:


> Oooh Laura looks like you been told girl lol. Bet that lobster is cute, don't let him get in the bath with you though or a jealous lover may see red and shove him in a pot like the ad tee hee. I love that ad!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, definately worth slowing down or you risk your tank crashing... hard I know but worth it in the end. 

Nice tank though.... looking forward to more pics when its all established


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

that is a nice big tank. kool frog lol


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I love those frogs and that snake thing. I always think of boring fish when people mention tanks but looking at yours its tempting to get one myself. I thinkyou should get some back ground picture on there though then it will look even more lovely


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

wow looks great laura..i want fish but i think id just get bored of them lol..yours look cool anyway congrats


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

There are several things wrong that you have done with this tank and most of it isn't your fault as it sounds like you've just listened to the people at the fish shop.

That spotted plec that you've brought is a common plec they get to around 2 foot and will make a lot of waste and eat a lot of food.

Cardinal Tetras in a new tank not going to work they will probably die along with most of the other tetras as soon as you get an ammonia reading.

Also you say that you've got some Kuhli Loaches no problem with that just that the picture that you've posted doesn't look like a kuhli loach and more like a species of eel which can get huge. They may be Kuhli's but to be sure check this page to confirm that they are Kuhli's Kuhli (******) Loach - Pangio (Acanthophthalmus) kuhlii because if they aren't and are actually eels then they will eat most of your fish when it gets bigger.

That red tailed black shark will get to around 12cm and be very territorial as they guard there patch of algae from other fish and so may turn aggressive towards some of the other fish.

Tropical frogs are probably African Dwarf Clawed Frog I'd do some research on them so you know what you're dealing with as they need different food to the fish etc.

Also the people at the fish shops will be telling you that its ok to stock with that many fish straight away as they are there to make money so don't really care if the fish live or die as they just want to make some money. I know not all are like this but the majority are.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

You can take a horse to water...


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Would the same lack of research and care have applied if it was a reptile?

Fish are no less important.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

fish are more easily stressed and instead of getting hissy or striking just sink or float.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Would the same lack of research and care have applied if it was a reptile?
> 
> Fish are no less important.


well...i thought the guys at fish shop would know what their on about...lack of care?? !would hardly spend over £200 on fish etc if i didnt care would i. lol...thinkk about it.
i see were still in one of `them` moods casey lol




Kenorsanc said:


> There are several things wrong that you have done with this tank and most of it isn't your fault as it sounds like you've just listened to the people at the fish shop.
> 
> That spotted plec that you've brought is a common plec they get to around 2 foot and will make a lot of waste and eat a lot of food.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice...will look into it


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

My mood is irrelevant.

My point is that you bought a tank off ebay, filled with water, lobbed a bag of gravel in, lobbed some fish in and patted yourself on the back.

If a similar situation had arose with a reptile due to lack of research you would be one of the first to start.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

okay.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Your immaturity is cleared displayed yet again.

Best of luck with the tank, you're gonna need it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks!!!!!









if i thought you geuinly cared then i would listen...like i have done to others in this thread...but you..lol...o know its a fine oppotinity to have a dig...

Anyway fish and tank are doing well....we`ll see if it continues that way .


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

hmm well fish wise ive laways been told, u fill it with water and leave it for a few days, do a 10 % change and then again few dyas after and leave i at least 2-3weeks before adding any fish and make sure you're checkin nitrate, amonia etc levels and wash all stuff before putting it in. also use dechlorinated water thats done naturally not with chemicals.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> My mood is irrelevant.
> 
> My point is that you bought a tank off ebay, filled with water, lobbed a bag of gravel in, lobbed some fish in and patted yourself on the back.
> 
> If a similar situation had arose with a reptile due to lack of research you would be one of the first to start.


yeah but fish are coldblooded so they dont count
Plus they are fairly cheap. You can get a bag of neon tetra for a few quid. I used to put them on pizza cos i dont like anchovies


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

rachel132002 said:


> hmm well fish wise ive laways been told, u fill it with water and leave it for a few days, do a 10 % change and then again few dyas after and leave i at least 2-3weeks before adding any fish and make sure you're checkin nitrate, amonia etc levels and wash all stuff before putting it in. also use dechlorinated water thats done naturally not with chemicals.


not used any chemicals.
i admit i put stuff in too early...but its all doing fine.
i was told i dont need an air stone in tropical?is this right?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Deleted, cant be bothered.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Kenorsanc said:


> Tropical frogs are probably African Dwarf Clawed Frog I'd do some research on them so you know what you're dealing with as they need different food to the fish etc.


This is why I asked if there was a xenopus frog in the tank 

If it is a xenopus (african clawed frog) you need to take it back asap laura before they won't take it back off you. This will grow to the size of a fist and eat everything. And i mean everything, that it can fit in it's mouth... and I think as an adult it will be able to fit most of the fish in that tank in it's mouth, bar the plec when it grows up.

So many fish shops sell them (so not blaming you.. just saying if it is one, take it back before it starts to do damage) and they are disastorous in community tanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Tops said:


> yeah but fish are coldblooded so they dont count
> Plus they are fairly cheap. You can get a bag of neon tetra for a few quid. I used to put them on pizza cos i dont like anchovies


£6 for 4 tetras i payed



Athravan said:


> This is why I asked if there was a xenopus frog in the tank
> 
> If it is a xenopus (african clawed frog) you need to take it back asap laura before they won't take it back off you. This will grow to the size of a fist and eat everything. And i mean everything, that it can fit in it's mouth... and I think as an adult it will be able to fit most of the fish in that tank in it's mouth, bar the plec when it grows up.
> 
> So many fish shops sell them (so not blaming you.. just saying if it is one, take it back before it starts to do damage) and they are disastorous in community tanks.


the guy just said tropical frogs...and they eat bloodworm and stuff like that,so theres a few bags of bloodworm in the tank...they seem to be eating it.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Does he look like anything in these pics? (but smaller?)

african clawed frog photos


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Laura, ive edited out your rude commemts. You would be better, in the circumstances, to get all the advice you can.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Does he look like anything in these pics? (but smaller?)
> 
> african clawed frog photos


no...nothing like that...will try get a pic for you....did see them for sale though.



t-bo said:


> Laura, ive edited out your rude commemts. You would be better, in the circumstances, to get all the advice you can.
> 
> Thanks


sorry 
but sometimes it needs to be said :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

its too late now to worry about throwing the fish in. Just have to hope most if not all of them survive. I had a friend who did something similar and got lucky so you never know.
Might be worth getting some water treatment stuff that neutralises the waters PH.
I guess neons have gone up in price since i kept tropicals. 
Get some shrimp. They are cool


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Neons are 10 for £5 at my local but cardinal are more expensive, something like £1.25 each or 5 for £5


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

just tried getting some pics...sorry about quality....camera dosnt seem to like takin pics of tank lol:

























and another pic of koili loach:








thats definatly not an eel


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah i remember them being one of the cheaper fish. 
I always liked angel fish myself.
Would have loved a saltwater set up and still would but am far too lazy


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Tops said:


> yeah i remember them being one of the cheaper fish.
> I always liked angel fish myself.
> Would have loved a saltwater set up and still would but am far too lazy


i saw some nice angels the other day....they were £1.50 each.
always thought they were expensive.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ah, phew.. it's an african dwarf frog not an african clawed frog :lol2:

www.pollywog.co.uk: Dwarf Clawed Frogs (Hymenochirus boettgeri & Hymenochirus curtipes) Care Sheet


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for that athravan...

seems ive got everything ok going by caresheet.

seriously though...i may have put stuff in too quick...but its all looking fine...no floaters or anything like that.

thanks for help and advice guys xxx


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Laura-LNV said:


> i saw some nice angels the other day....they were £1.50 each.
> always thought they were expensive.


huh? they have everything arse about face there.
I think i used to pay like £6 for an angel. I got 2 but one killed the other. They dont like sharing


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Tops said:


> huh? they have everything arse about face there.
> I think i used to pay like £6 for an angel. I got 2 but one killed the other. They dont like sharing


doubt i`ll go again.
o was asking questions and i was getting half arsed attempts at an answer,must admit.
it was as if they couldnt be bothered....there were quite a few dead fish in some tanks.

the other place i went was oakanger aquatics...beent here for years....since i can remember...their always helpful,will go out of their way to explain stuff.


----------



## pinko (Jul 5, 2007)

we put fish in our tank straight away (due to bad advice)
but they all died almost straight away,im guessing due to bad city water!
if yours are still ok then hopefully they'll stay that way!

i managed to kill quite a few due to bad advice i got (pets at home know nothing about fish!) but after talking to some people and going to a proper fish shop we're doing really well and even have baby fish!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

From what i remember if they survive the first 24 hours in the water their chances are good


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I am never amazed at how quickly people fill their fish tanks. I try to let the filters mature and make sure the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels are suitable for what I am putting in the tank... cycling should take at least 10 - 14 days (for a quick one). 

I hope your underwater eco system is coping with all the waste those fish/amphibians are producing. I recommed you at least buy some ammonia and nitrite/nitrate testing kits to see exactly whats happening in there.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah testing kits are important


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

the problem is people tend to rush things they hate looking at an empty tank, its a large tank you have laura so can become unstable at any time the amonia from the fish will build up then become toxic to the fish like advised get yourself a decent test kit and i would moniter daily for amonia/nitrite they are killers, alos as you have put fish in i would buy some instant bacteria like bactinette one bottle does 40 litres i think so get a few bottles put the beads in a media bag and then place in your filter, also get some tap water treatment to remove the chlorine ect from your tap water this will need to be used at every water change, and do loads and loads of research. leave your tank a good few weeks before adding any more fish.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

It's all right they are Kuhli loaches they just look a little different from above. Good luck with this tank and I would suggest buying some plants and by some I mean a lot something like the last one on this page GREEN LINE AQUATIC PLANTS LTD 2/ EASY PLANTING RANGE (ON LINE DEAL ONLY) as they will help to clean up the water by absorbing toxic substances also I agree with Alistu go in to a decent fish shop and ask for some filter starter and get enough for your tank. Your tank is 487 l./107 gal in volume if you didn't know already. Also I would suggest 244cm of fish in total that the adult length of each fish added up shouldn't equal more than this otherwise its overstocked. At the moment you've got about 184cm of fish. But I wouldn't put any more fish in until the water parameters are settled ie Ammonia 0ppm Nitrite 0ppm Nitrate <25ppm PH 8-6. So you need to buy some test kits to test the water regularly like every other day when it is still cycling.

I would also advise reading the tips and advice that are given on these pages.

Cardinal Tetra - Paracheirodon axelrodi
Kuhli (******) Loach - Pangio (Acanthophthalmus) kuhlii
Common Plecos (Suckermouth Catfish) - Hypostomus plecostomus, Liposarcus pardalis, etc...
Krib - Pelvicachromis pulcher
Red-Tailed Black Shark - Epalzeorhynchos bicolor (Labeo bicolor)
Your Gouramis are probably Dwarf Gourami - Colisa lalia but if not just look through the other species there Freshwater Tropical Fish Photos & Species Profiles at the Age of Aquariums
Neon Tetra - Paracheirodon innesi

I know there's a lot of links but you will learn a lot if you read through them also try to find out what species of tetra the one you don't know are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Kenorsanc said:


> It's all right they are Kuhli loaches they just look a little different from above. Good luck with this tank and I would suggest buying some plants and by some I mean a lot something like the last one on this page GREEN LINE AQUATIC PLANTS LTD 2/ EASY PLANTING RANGE (ON LINE DEAL ONLY) as they will help to clean up the water by absorbing toxic substances also I agree with Alistu go in to a decent fish shop and ask for some filter starter and get enough for your tank. Your tank is 487 l./107 gal in volume if you didn't know already. Also I would suggest 244cm of fish in total that the adult length of each fish added up shouldn't equal more than this otherwise its overstocked. At the moment you've got about 184cm of fish. But I wouldn't put any more fish in until the water parameters are settled ie Ammonia 0ppm Nitrite 0ppm Nitrate <25ppm PH 8-6. So you need to buy some test kits to test the water regularly like every other day when it is still cycling.
> 
> I would also advise reading the tips and advice that are given on these pages.
> 
> ...


thanks will have a good read through now.
i did a little research before buying...but not enough..
so will have a good read now

thanks guys


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

my names jon and i like fish lol, ali there's 2 'm's' in Ammonia.

To the lady-fish keeper, don't worry so much about pH (no-eggs sucking with a high ph and ammonia plz). The plec u have isnt a common/ spotted (whatever that is) plec, its a L001 i.e often called a Leopard plec, Bensch reconned it got/gets to 15 cms, but were now discovering fish coming back to the shop @ a good 20-25cms in length. Feed sparingly, watch for the white spot on the cardinals. Lobsters are salt water. The thing u were looking @ was a crayfish, the only species were allowed to sell. Unless it was one of the lge predatory shrimps.

I have @ present 12 freshwater rays with 2 hopefully got babies in the oven, hunni your along way from keeping a ray, get your basics, enjoy the hobby and have fun.


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

how long you had it set up for? seams a little cloudy.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't even consider puttiong a ray in that tank, it's far from suitable, you would also not be able to keep any/many of the fish you have in there with a ray.

Mason


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Don't even consider puttiong a ray in that tank, it's far from suitable, you would also not be able to keep any/many of the fish you have in there with a ray.
> 
> Mason


Agreed, i used to keep fresh water stingrays, had various species with various endings. Some died before we got them home, some died within a few days, some lasted a couple of months but never any longer. Very few people keep them with great success, they are best left in the wild. Plus that tank i way too small, 400l is enough for a sump but never big enough for a ray aquarium.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

How many have died now? i noticed some mention of dying fish in other threads but didnt pay much attention


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Laura-LNV said:


> just tried getting some pics...sorry about quality....camera dosnt seem to like takin pics of tank lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno if any one has said, but this is a khuli loach...it is the striped one, as u can get plain also...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Tops said:


> How many have died now? i noticed some mention of dying fish in other threads but didnt pay much attention


none thanks.
it was a coldwater that died..


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lmao, it sayd above the pic!


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey, nice tank 

Did you get the fish from Pets At Home?

You've been lucky with your size of tank. A foot smaller and you'd have probably lost most of the fish. Tanks are OK to add fish once the water has reached the right temp and once the water has cleared. That's as long as you add a few at a time. I'd never go more than a small group in one go.

Bacteria is what you need in the filter to get rid of the pollutants. Without fish there is hardly any bacteria. So it doesn't matter whether you leave the tank a day or a year, if you add fish too quick you'll have problems 

The shop was pants and gave you a collection where your gonna have some problems. The plec is an L001 as jon2thefish said. But it is from the same genus as the Sailfin Plec so it will still reach 12-15" easy and make a right mess. Difficult to re home when larger too. 'Bensch' is spelt 'Baensch' Jon.

The Shark is gonna cause you some grief later on once he gets a territory. He'll chase everything within about two feet of his area. Constantly. Not sure if you have one Kribensis or a pair. If you have a pair then they'll do the same as the shark when they breed only worse.

Your best bet is to list the fish you have and then list the fish you'd like. Then either ask at a decent shop or on here to see if they are compatible. Compatibility doesn't tend to be discussed too much online though.

Like Kenorsanc said check out Greenline for plants. If you ring up, tell Andy Green the score and he'll put you right. Top bloke.

I used to have a few rays in my main tank. Had them for about two years and then swapped them for some Discus. Pic of my tank here.. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/42474-my-tank.html
Sadly you'll need a bigger tank for rays and they need a sand substrate. They're not a forgiving species as with regard to water parameters so unless your water is bang on and you can keep it like it then you'll loose a lot of cash.

Good luck with your tank. Take your time and you'll be fine


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice lloking tank Laura, just take your time you'll be fine,

me and luke have just set our tank up, well sunday night we did its about 3ft i think (rubbish at size lol) and monday we went and got to rams for the tank, there doing fine so we went out last night and got 6 glowlight tetras and 5 Harlequins and a Siamese fighting fish, weve also got some plants in there and pebbles, all are doing well so far, were gonna leave it like it is for a while before we add any more,
a few people might jump down my throat in saying weve added far to quick but we do know what were doing 
plus weve kept marine in the past, will try and get some pics up soon.

well done laura keep up the good work, got any more pics?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Penny said:


> well done laura keep up the good work, got any more pics?


shes banned ...


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

shes banned so probably not.


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

oh right sorry didnt notice that.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Penny said:


> Nice lloking tank Laura, just take your time you'll be fine,
> 
> me and luke have just set our tank up, well sunday night we did its about 3ft i think (rubbish at size lol) and monday we went and got to rams for the tank, there doing fine so we went out last night and got 6 glowlight tetras and 5 Harlequins and a Siamese fighting fish, weve also got some plants in there and pebbles, all are doing well so far, were gonna leave it like it is for a while before we add any more,
> a few people might jump down my throat in saying weve added far to quick but we do know what were doing
> ...


wont jump down your throat but when it goes wrong we will be here to help and if you have kept marine you should no to wait and let it settle fist


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Where I work we recomend setting the tank up by adding tetra safestart to help mature the filter , leave the tank for a week then after a week test the water or bring in a sample. We also recomend starting out with guppies or platies even if your water is crystal clear the could still be problems. Id be careful with the tetras. nice tank though


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I leave my tank water 2 months before adding fish, lol, and then start with hardy ones


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

why wait that long? Safe start is magic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah I know, but I like to make sure plants are established and growing properly as they are the biological part of the filtration, lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

True very true....but i guess you are not as impatiant as me:halo: and when you work some where that sells fishies theres no such thing as waiting  LOL


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

With a brand new set up (if you havnt got other set ups) i would personally use RO water (cheap enough at 3-4 quid per 25 litres), some sort of filter start, leave for a week, then cycle with hardys like Guppys/platys ects.
With further tanks you can jump start them quick off other tanks, water from a water change, RO water and some filter media from the filter is all you need and you'll have a decent tank in a week.


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

I did mine with RO water and all the other things you put in the water, forgot the names luke did it lol


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I just mix RO and tapwater, usually a50-50 mix when I start up a new tank


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Try drinking the RO water then the crap that comes out of your tap, its only then you realise how many chemicals are in tap water. Our RO unit is on all the time making us drinking water :no1:


----------

